# Irish Whip Esox Baits



## Jim (Apr 26, 2013)

I had a custom lure built for a buddy and it came out unbelievable. UNBELIEVABLE! This is one amazing lure. I am about to say the heck with it and keep it myself. The Giant Jitterbug weighs just over 2.5 ounces and I bet the Stripers will be all over it. This lure can be used for Big bass, Pike, Musky, you name it. It has quality components and through wire technology. This lure is meant to be fished, but it is just to pretty.

https://irishwhipesoxbaits.wordpress.com








You know I had to add the signature to make it unique. :lol: 





Check out this hand tied rear hook, simply amazing!










I can't say enough good things about this lure and the quality of Mikes work. Check out his website above and see for yourself the kind of work Mike does.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! That does look good! And the stickers look good too! Sorry I am a sticker Junky!


----------

